# anyone heard of this style?



## Katsu Jin Ken (Jun 21, 2004)

Hakkoryu Ju-Jitsu 

is Hakkoryu alot like Aikijujitsu. If anyone has expierence in these arts or has knowledge of them a little help would be apprechiated. 

Got them from this website, http://www.shihokarano.com/styles.htm 
im training in that starting next sunday so i would just like some expierenced info and opinons not just what the instructors and websites say.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm no expert, but my understanding is that Hakkoryu is indeed along the lines of Aikijujitsu. It's a reasonably well known art and I would think that you'll be well-served if you find a good instructor.

Note that there are some books available on it, e.g. those by Dennis Palumbo.


----------



## spatulahunter (Jun 21, 2004)

Katsu Jin Ken said:
			
		

> Hakkoryu Ju-Jitsu
> 
> is Hakkoryu alot like Aikijujitsu. If anyone has expierence in these arts or has knowledge of them a little help would be apprechiated.
> 
> ...



I just so happen to be a student of this art and can attest that it is a very good art with extremely painful locks. It came from daitoryu aikijujutsu and was started shortly before world war 2. It is so similar that our dojo teaches both arts.  

Hakko ryu is a very humane art and although the locks are very painful they usually cause no severe damage. It focuses on jujutsu, aiki, and koho shiatsu.

If you would like to find some history on the art or learn where you can take classes you can goto www.hakkoryu.com

I would highly suggest this art to anyone


----------

